

Show HN: Mowbly Mobility Platform - avighnay
http://www.mowbly.com

======
avighnay
We just opened out our new cloud version and as part of that move we have
started our journey towards open sourcing too. Mowbly has six different
modules and we are open sourcing two of them the cross platform mobile SDK
(iOS & Android) and coming up in May we will open source our cross platform
mobile UI framework 'Juci' along with the Windows & Blackberry SDKs.

Our Github repo: [https://github.com/teammowbly/Mowbly-Mobile-
SDK](https://github.com/teammowbly/Mowbly-Mobile-SDK)

